# Zwei Divs nebeneinander mit gleicher Höhe



## NgiseD (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe zwei Divs nebeneinander mit jeweils sich änderndem Inhalt.
Hätte gerne egal wieviel drinsteht dieselbe Höhe!

Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Maik (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hierfür stehen dir diverse Techniken zur Auswahl, die in dem Artikel AnyColumnLongest aufgelistet sind.

mfg Maik


----------

